# Husqvarna 335XPT $269.99



## DDM (May 25, 2002)

In case anyone thats needs one didnt notice Northern Tool has 335's on sale at 269.99


----------



## rbtree (May 26, 2002)

Cool, but I'll wait for the new (rumored)333, 338, or the dual triggered model.

My Walkerized 335 will eat any stock 020 on the planet, heck, darn near an 026!!


----------



## Greg (Jun 7, 2002)

I saw in Bailys (i think) the 335 "California Special" that puts out 45 cc's at the regular 335 price. Has anyone else seen that one? Did they trick it out or does Husky produce it?
Greg


----------



## Newfie (Jun 7, 2002)

greg,

I am pretty sure that it is produced by Husquvarna specifcally for the California market. The extra restirictive emissions requirements on a "stock" 335 would make it a silly saw in terms of power. The last time I was at the Husky site, they were listing several of the saw models w/ 2 sets of horsepower numbers. One for the regular saws and a second set were labeled as CE (california emissions) w/ lower horse power numbers. we all thought the EPA was restrictive!


----------



## kf_tree (Jun 13, 2002)

*why the 335?*

i'm a big fan of huskys. when i had my own company and i had a big removal, i went out with 2/ 3120 2/ 394 1/288 2/371 1/262 1/257. but i prefer stihl 020 t or the new ms200t. i had no luck with the 335's i went through 5 of them in 2 years. oilers always stopped working, the carbs always craped out. i learn to hate the 335. are the new ones any better? did husky get the bugs out? i do not repair saws unless its hard parts. if i have to replace pistons or carbs it then becomes a parts saw. to me a saw never runs the same after repairs. if i got 2-3 years out of a saw i felt i got my moneys worth. but most huskys lasted over 3 years for me. except those dam 335's


----------



## rbtree (Jun 13, 2002)

spike it,

you just needed some patience. I have 4 335's, 3 of the old ones. we got the oilers working fine on them all, carb issues are a pain, for sure. my new one is fine, but had less power than the old ones til I Walkerized it. Now, you would have to pry it from my rigormortised fingers. One of the old ones would eat 020T's for brekky, but was the worst starting saw. I replaced the piston, ring, boot, and switched carbs with another, and now she is fine. Power is not quite back to where it was, as the compression is still down. Perhaps the cylinder had some wear. 

Lighter, cheaper, smoother design than the 020T's. Plus Husky has three replacements due out, hopefully with the starting/consistency isuue solved.

Roger


----------



## kf_tree (Jun 13, 2002)

*question?*

what do you mean when you say walkerized it? is that a kit? what did you do to get the oilers straightened out? i was given some different (vented) oil caps but it did not help.


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: question?*



> _Originally posted by spike_it _
> *what do you mean when you say walkerized it? is that a kit? what did you do to get the oilers straightened out? i was given some different (vented) oil caps but it did not help. *



Got an hour? Read this thread.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=2442
At least the first couple pages, they talk about lots of different options. The topic may get a little muddied after that, this thread has been active for several months now.....


----------

